# صور أكبر الة حفر فى العالم (اكبر حفار فى العالم) شكله يخوف



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (21 مايو 2010)

صور لاكبر حفار فى العالم ​ 
أكبر حفار بالعالم 
Largest Gouge
Made in Germany​ 
حفارة ألمانية الصنع يبلغ ارتفاعها 95 متر و طولها 215 متر و وزنها 45000 طن ..
إستغرق تصميمها خمس سنوات وكلفت صناعتها 100 مليون دولار ​ 
وقادرة على حفر عشرة أمتار في الدقيقة​ 





​


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

مواضيعك دائما مشوقة 
شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
الصور تجنن


----------



## abedodeh (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور لكن شكلها بتحفر اكثر من 10 م3 بالدقيقة والله اعلم


----------



## عامرالكرعاوي (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الخبر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً لمروركم الكريم


----------



## scc (22 مايو 2010)

ده كبيره اوى بيعملوا بيها ايه دى


----------



## محمد فرزات (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Osama1212 (22 مايو 2010)

اللة أكبر.غير شن يحفرو بيها بس.هذا اله حرب


----------



## hany_meselhey (22 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## mostafammy (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الشيقه


----------



## هانى عامر (22 مايو 2010)

ايه الجمال دا ودى بتمشى على الطرق وبتتنقل ازاى واى كساحة بتقدر تنقلها حاجة تحير!!!!!!!!


----------



## narutokon (23 مايو 2010)

aktar min jamil bal ra2i3 jidan


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (26 مايو 2010)

:10: يا سلام اكيد هذه مدينة ملاهي مش الة حفر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

على هذه المعلومة والصور


----------



## أحمد الخال (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 يونيو 2010)

ياه خفار عملاق


----------



## maghmoor (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا"اخي الجبوري
وعفوا" للتوضيح: كما يلاحظ من الصور فهي لآلة غرف مناجم الفحم البني او ما يسمى بالالمانية bagger والفحم البني هو الlignite بالانجليزية وبالالمانية braunkohle .
كثير من القراء ذهبوا بالتاكيد لمعنى آخر من تكنولوجيا الحفر نعرفه عندنا وهو well drilling


----------

